

Salt Water collects on leg of Mars Lander - jacoblyles
http://www.marsdaily.com/reports/The_Salty_Tears_Of_Phoenix_Show_Liquid_Water_On_Mars_999.html

======
jacoblyles
How awesome is that? We go looking for water, and it comes to us.

I'm giddy.

------
andr
Oh the irony if NASA decided the lander does not need to be waterproof,
because there is no water on Mars!

~~~
ntyntyesr
That's why you should always get the anti-corrosion warranty on your mars
lander.

